# Query



## KatieDuck09 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hi, I have just received my skills assessment back and it says I need to include a colour copy of a letter detailing my supervised teaching practice. However, I didn’t receive a letter detailing my supervised teaching practice from the university. 

Has anybody had the same issue? Or at least know what they need from myself? 

Much appreciated for any response.


----------

